# Nottingham Drinks 1st March 2007



## bikergrrl (Feb 26, 2007)

Nottingham Drinks: Take 2 

Who fancies meeting up in the Pitcher and Piano about 7:30/8pm THIS Thursday?

My good self shall be there, obanite has indicated he is willing... anyone else?

I don't mind handing out my mobile number via PM to facilitate finding each other!


----------



## bikergrrl (Feb 26, 2007)

PM sent to all who posted on the last thread so they don't miss this one.


----------



## Supine (Feb 26, 2007)

I may well pop along for a cheeky beer


----------



## mauvais (Feb 26, 2007)

Is that the 8th March? Should be able to.


----------



## bikergrrl (Feb 26, 2007)

No, sorry, I meant this Thursday, 1st March.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't do this Thursday but should be out for the next one.


----------



## Maidmarian (Feb 26, 2007)

Damn !  I can't make this one I'm afraid.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 26, 2007)

Heh, now i've no idea if the post has changed or if i'm just a bit thick. On a phone browser, that's my excuse. Can make this week too if it goes ahead.


----------



## bikergrrl (Feb 26, 2007)

I changed the post. For some reason I thought the 1st was _next_ Thursday. I blame being up at 5am this morning.


----------



## Mallard (Feb 27, 2007)

bikergrrl said:
			
		

> I changed the post. For some reason I thought the 1st was _next_ Thursday. I blame being up at 5am this morning.



I'm up for a meet. Is it this Thurs 1st or the 8th though?


----------



## obanite (Feb 27, 2007)

See original <edited> post!

Thursday 1st (day after tomorrow) if it's still unclear.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd be up for some weekend Nottingham drinks one time...can't make a week night as 'local' train services anywhere outside London are desperately provincial and all stop at about 8.30pm.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Feb 28, 2007)

Can newbies come?


----------



## bikergrrl (Feb 28, 2007)

Of course they can... newbies are tasty.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Feb 28, 2007)

Not this one, he's all old and crusty...


----------



## bikergrrl (Mar 1, 2007)

And a lurker too! 

Anyway, I think me and Obanite will be there first, we'll try and snaggle some sofa's at the back.

This is Obanite:






Unfortunately there are no recent pictures of me for recognition purposes, just look for the lady with shoulder length dark hair... I'll see if my brightest most reddest and eye-catching top is fit for wear too. (If not, you're on your own!)


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 1, 2007)

Many appy polly loggies, I need the pennies to see NIN on saturday, but will deffo make the next one.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm feeling more than a bit shite today. I'll try to stumble along later though.


----------



## obanite (Mar 1, 2007)

*Bikergrrl posting.*

We'll hang around until about 9:30 or so... see some of you later, I hope.


----------



## Supine (Mar 1, 2007)

darn. i just remembered and it's 9:29!


----------



## obanite (Mar 1, 2007)

well we had some nice cocktails and a massive plate of nachos, you all missed out 

next time eh!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 1, 2007)

And I had a really shit band practice and the drummer broke one of his sticks and was out of spares - wish I'd come along now


----------



## bikergrrl (Mar 2, 2007)

Maybe we can try again next Thursday? I had a nice evening, champagne cocktails all round!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 2, 2007)

Thursday is regular band practice night for me so won't be along for that one.


----------



## obanite (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone up for friday or saturday maybe?


----------



## bikergrrl (Mar 7, 2007)

This Friday or Saturday? Not Friday for me... I'll be falling asleep over my glass come 10pm.


----------

